# gold spot plec?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

i went to the pet shop today to order a couple of neons and saw some tiny plecs.

now he is a bit useless when it comes to plecs and told me he thinks ther are old spot??
they had babies, they are too cute!

what do these gold spot (if thats even the right name) look like and how big do they get?

My tank is only 2ft so dont want a huge one.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Could be this Gold Spot Dwarf Pleco - Parotocinclus spilosoma
or thisGold Nugget Pleco (L18) - Baryancistrus sp. (?)
or this Fishkeeping - Caresheets - Gold Spot Pleco L001, L022 (Sailfin plec) - Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus
or any of a number of others


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

My money is going on _Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus_, but either way you would still need a bigger tank for all of the above species apart from _Parotocinclus spilosoma_.

_Parotocinclus spilosoma_ is a bit more difficult to find and is normally only stocked by dedicated specialist aquatic stores, it isn't normally found in your average pet shop.


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

people nick name it the "gold spot plec" as it looks like it has gold spot like shapes on its body but its name is a Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus.

It can grow up to 30cm so a 4foot tank would be best.

Craig


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I could really do with a better shop but there is nowhere else 

Will a bulldog one be ok then? He did try to tell me the gold spot will only be about 3-4inches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

If you can, I'd avoid a Bulldog Plec and look for a slightly more specialist aquatic store. even if it means travelling further afield. In the ideal word, Bulldogs should be kept in tanks that mimic their native environment, which means cooler, fast-flowing and highly oxygenated water.

I would look for something along the lines of a small _Panaque_ species, such as _P. maccus_. This small wood-eating Loricariid is commonly sold under common names such as the Clown Pleco, L104, L162, LDA022 and the Ringlet Pleco.

Nearly all _Panaque_ species consume wood, as it is a source of an important organic chemical called Lignin, which aids digestion. Lignin is formed by the Lignification of xylem vessels in plant stems and tree trunks, and as such is the reason why most _Panaque_ can be found clinging to a piece of submerged wood from a dead, submerged tree.


----------

